# OB/GYN Coder Moving...



## s_nunn (Apr 18, 2008)

Hello AAPC members,

I currently work at Landstul Regional Medical Center (LRMC) in Germany.  I am a certified medical coder, and my family and I are PCSing to Valdosta, GA.  If anyone knows of any openings in that area, will you please let me know?  I have coded for Family Practice, Occupational/Physical Therapy, and I am now coding for OB/GYN.  I'm opened to all areas of coding.  If you have any advice for me it's greatly appreciated.  Thank you.

Sincerely,

Sabrina


----------



## rthames052006 (Apr 18, 2008)

s_nunn said:


> Hello AAPC members,
> 
> I currently work at Landstul Regional Medical Center (LRMC) in Germany.  I am a certified medical coder, and my family and I are PCSing to Valdosta, GA.  If anyone knows of any openings in that area, will you please let me know?  I have coded for Family Practice, Occupational/Physical Therapy, and I am now coding for OB/GYN.  I'm opened to all areas of coding.  If you have any advice for me it's greatly appreciated.  Thank you.
> 
> ...



Sabrina,

I've seen quite a few coding jobs in GA, not sure if they are close to where your going, those jobs are listed on AAPC's site.

My sister works for childrens' hospital of atlanta and have been told they have some openings there also... as I said not sure of your location to the positions I've seen but just thought I'd share.

good luck


----------

